# Anavar, Test Prop, EQ cycle for woman



## littlej (May 31, 2012)

Hello, I'm a woman looking to start a cycle and have a few questions. Basically I just wanted to get a variety of opinions because although my BF is highly educated when it comes to AAS and I will be under his supervision while on cycle, I just want to get the opinions of some well-educated ladies as well just to make myself (and him) feel more comfortable.

I started approx 12.5mg/day of Anavar last week, going great. Anyway, I wanted to make sure my body did okay on Var before I started something more serious, so in a couple weeks I wanted to maybe start on some Test Prop and EQ. Probably 12.5mg of each E3D (for a total of 25/wk). I'm completely aware of the potential negative sides, not afraid of an enlarged clit, hoarse voice, etc. I was thinking of starting with a lower dose just to watch the sides closely, and if nothing pops up, increase the dose of both after 2-4weeks to 50mg/wk or 25mg E3D.
I've had a pretty solid diet of low carb, high protein for the last several weeks, but before was doing a high carb, high protein diet. Doing low carb now just because of swimsuit season. I've been lifting for about a year and a half, but I had to stop for a couple of months this year because of severe tendonitis in both hands and wrists (hence the EQ). I got back in the gym and have been hitting it hard for about two months, with little to no hand/wrist pain. This would be my first cycle. I was on Halo for Her for about a month and loved it but now I want something more serious. My main goal for the next few months is to be a lean, mean, muscle machine. Emphasis on lean. I want to make more gains in my lifts but also to cut down my body fat. In the fall I would like to put on more mass to eventually do a show in physique next spring.

Thanks for any help or insight you can provide! I will take advice on anything from what I should do with my diet, to dosages, to pinning techniques (prop hurts I've heard and I'm kind of a baby, but hoping mixing with EQ will make it easier).

Stats:
Age: 22
BW: 124.4lbs
Height: 4feet, 11inches
Not entirely sure on my body fat percentage, I could hazard a guess at around 20% based on a pinch done several months ago, but that might be a little high.


----------



## sassy69 (May 31, 2012)

Please read this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html

You don't include details of your "low carb" diet - I hope you are getting good fats and doing refeeds. And how low is "low carb"? Long running low carb at 30-50 g of carb / day w/ no refeeds is really just going to stall you out. I would rather suggest a carb cycle.

So, apologies -- red flags fly every time I hear "My bf/so/hubby is an expert at AAS". Yet you're looking at stacking 3 things of which you've not tried any of them fully on their own. Further var is the lightest one and the you're going to throw on 2 more much more anabolic & longer esters while you're trying to cut. I don't know how much you will lean out, but you will definitely get jacked up. Prop does some aromization. EQ is a very long acting cycle. Also just so you know, the pinning frequency is different so you can't assume you will always be mixing them. Also what is your plan for a cycle in the fall? If you want to do a gainer cycle, I'd probably tell you to put the prop in the fall, but also w/ the caveat that if you're going to run something now you need some time off as well between all these cycles.

IMHO w/ only a year and a half of training w/ a big time off due to major tendonitis (OMG at your age too -- that shit never goes away) and running a triple stack on a low carb diet....eh... overkill.  I don't really see the point of including prop. I honestly don't really like much of what you're doing - granted I don't know the details but it feels like some of it is overkill and not all of it is geared directly towards the goal that you want. Also if you are 20% bodyfat now, you're going to experience a degree of getting "thick" vs ripped if that's what you're envisioning right now. You're looking at a heavy anabolic stack w/ not much (i.e. low carb) to support your energy demands. You can't expect to pile on the drugs to do all the work your diet isn't supporting to begin with. Also the sides from this stack are much bigger than what you've experienced w/ H4H. 

What is the purpose of the prop and what dosing & duration where you planning? Also how long has it been since you were on H4H? All of this stuff also produces effects ranging from jacked up cholesterol, blood pressure, etc. so its not just based on what you think you are seeing as "acceptable sides". Also expect some hefty acne and potentially hair loss on EQ. Absolutely expect to see your voice deepen as well.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 1, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Please read this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html
> 
> You don't include details of your "low carb" diet - I hope you are getting good fats and doing refeeds. And how low is "low carb"? Long running low carb at 30-50 g of carb / day w/ no refeeds is really just going to stall you out. I would rather suggest a carb cycle.
> 
> ...



Listen to Sassy and read more of her posts.  She's a freaking encyclopedia.  I'm a guy and I can't get enough of what she has to say.  Once again, great post Sassy.


----------



## littlej (Jun 1, 2012)

I read "women and drugs" before I posted this and I found some really great information. You really are an encyclopedia! haha. Thank you!

First off, thank you for all of your opinions sassy, I appreciate your input! As far as my "low carb" is going, I'm shooting for about 20g carbs per meal with about 5 meals/day. Protein I'm at about 20g/meal as well. I planned to jack up my carbs and eat more meals in the day (probably six) if I started this cycle. 

I can definitely understand your misgivings with the "my bf said I should" thing, and I feel that way too. I don't want to do something ONLY because he recommended it (frankly, neither does he, he insisted I do my own research and form my own opinions before I start). 

I haven't thought too far ahead into the fall as far as a cycle, so I'm not sure when I would start or what I'd even be taking yet but I do know that I would need to take a break between cycles. If I changed my diet to increase carbs would this cycle be better in your opinion? Or would it still be overkill even with more carbs? What other recommendations would you make as far as a diet if I did decide to do this cycle as far as carb, fat and protein intake? 

I don't want to get "thick," right now I'm looking for a more "ripped" physique, but in the fall a more thick appearance would be okay with me for sure. 

As far as the prop, the purpose would be to add size, strength and to have a very short ester so it can clear my system fast if I experience any bad sides. Probably start at 25mg or a little higher per week to see how it affects me. I'd take it anywhere from 6-10 weeks, again, depending on sides.

I just stopped taking H4H a month ago or so. I understand that these things will produce much different and many more sides than H4H, and I am prepared to deal with them I think. If I experienced anything major (like hair loss) I would decrease my dose or stop altogether most likely. I don't consider acne or a deeper voice major though. Pretty much the only thing I would actually stop for would be facial hair growth or hair loss. 

Thanks again, girl.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the detail & sounds like you are approaching things w/ the right view.

The current diet - just for reference - at 20 g of carb / day you are roughly at the threshold where you would actually be doing a ketogenic diet. (Similar to Atkins.) This still has scheduled refeeds. If you are just going "low carb" and not doing refeeds, you will start to stall out because your body is looking for an energy source to fuel its energy demands and you're not giving it enough. If you're intending to do a ketogenic diet, this implies that you are planning to use ketones as your energy source and are consuming enough fats to support the total calorie needs.  If not, then you're not giving your body enough carbs to pursue the goals you want - or at least to fuel muscle retention via training & protein intake.

If you want to cut, then I would probably skip the prop. I don't think it is necessary if you are going to run eq. The hitch tho, is that EQ takes a good 5 weeks to show itself while prop is fairly short-estered. I would do one or the other. Not both. You can accomplish a lot w/ just an anavar cycle and a supporting diet. Stacking a lot of stuff even at low dose introduces a lot of variables. You don't get to pick or choose the sides you want. You will get what results from your body's natural chemistry & hormone levels + the stuff you're adding. W/ EQ it takes  several weeks to get to where it is full concentration, and equivalently takes a while to clear. Prop clears quicker.  The fact that it will increase a bit of water retention, along w/ both the recovery aspect of anavar and prop, will probably do something to ease the tendonitis you're talking about. 

I'm just saying - don't stack stuff because of this and that individual aspect of it. Anavar on its own is rated for use as a treatment for children, burn patients and victims of wasting diseases like AIDS. It is very predictable, good results, good recovery. Add in other stuff and you're compounding the anabolic / androgenic aspects. If you want to cut, then cut. If you want hypertrophy, then bulk. Even anavar will go a long way towards establishing a growth base for you. But if your'e not going to eat for growth, then dont' cycle for growth. Anavar on its own will support good muscle retention and good recovery so you can train balls to the wall. Your diet, as I mentioned above, is going to lend itself towards catabolism. IMO keto diets in general will cost you some muscle. I think you'd get better results from a carb cycle + anavar. All the other stuff, I guarantee is goign to make you thicker if you're not already 12-14% bodyfat.


----------



## littlej (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome, thank you! Just to get this straight: it would be better for me to use just Anavar and up my carbs (to 40g/meal?) instead of using prop and EQ. Then in a few weeks if I feel like I need to (especially if my tendonitis worsens), I can add EQ and see what happens in a month or so, but I probably don't need it. And throw out the idea of prop altogether.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 1, 2012)

littlej said:


> Awesome, thank you! Just to get this straight: it would be better for me to use just Anavar and up my carbs (to 40g/meal?) instead of using prop and EQ. Then in a few weeks if I feel like I need to (especially if my tendonitis worsens), I can add EQ and see what happens in a month or so, but I probably don't need it. And throw out the idea of prop altogether.



EQ is going to take more like 5 weeks than 4.

Sorry I missed 20 g carb PER MEAL. I thougth you were saying per day. I would still carb cycle.


----------



## littlej (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay that sounds good to me. Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post! =)


----------

